# Remington 700 Sendero Scope



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

I recently purchased a remington sendero and gave it to Aaron Roberts of Roberts Precision Rifles to install a custom muzzle break and a Timney trigger set at 2.5 lbs, now I'm trying to decide on a scope and want to see everyone's suggestions. Wanting to stay in the range of a 14x-20x power and 50mm. Looking at the Zeiss HD5, leoplod vx-3 or vx-6, or a meopta scope. I want to stay in the price range of $800-$1,200 range. Suggestions from people with experience with these scopes. I have 3 vx-3's so I'm very familiar with these but I want to know how the others compare, and please don't say just go to your nearest dealer and look at them all, I plan on doing so but want some feed back first. Thanks for all suggestions.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I had a bunch of vx3's....tried the Zeiss HD5....sold Alllllllll my vx3's as fast as possible replaced all with HD5's.

Hunting? Or target shooting?


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

This will be a hunting rifle.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I would go the 3-15 power with RZ800 reticle (or rz600 check out how your load compares to zeiss online ballistics calculator and get the one for your load that most closely matches your balistics)....play with the calculator.

would also NOT do the 50mm On a hunting rifle ...


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

3 scopes ive never owned. Sorry


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

sgrem said:


> I would go the 3-15 power with RZ800 reticle (or rz600 check out how your load compares to zeiss online ballistics calculator and get the one for your load that most closely matches your balistics)....play with the calculator.
> 
> would also NOT do the 50mm On a hunting rifle ...


All my scopes are on hunting rifles and are 50mm, but why do you suggest not to? Just curious.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Can set scope tighter to the barrel (less rise in the scope rings). I get a better cheek weld and better alignment with the scope tight to the barrel. Prefer the scope line of site to not be so far above the barrel line of site. Tighter package....for the way I hunt I got rid of my big tube scopes and have had better luck carrying the smaller package. Less weight.....etc. 

That is my preference anyway. I have had both and went back to the smaller. Don't feel any need to go back to the big bell.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I put the Zeiss conquest on my 300 win mag and love it.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ziess hands down. I feel the same about not using the 50mm lenses. By the time that you need the 50mm lense on the Ziess scope it will be long past legal time. 
The germans shoot boars at night by moonlight. Thats the reason for the big lense.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Low end Zeiss (conquests) = nice Luppy minus the lifetime warranty. 

High end Zeiss (victory) = Nightforce, S&B, Swarov., etc. 

Everyone's eye is a bit different. But, generally speaking, there is no free lunch here and good optics cost considerable money. 

Check the Sample List for lightly used units. Also check accurate shooter for used NF's.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Nightforce x10
ziess HD5 5x24-50 z-1000 redical .


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Night force makes a great scope....I have two of them and like them very much,but my Schmidt and Bender is the best scope I have ever owned.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I'd look at Vortex PST 6-24x50 and the Leupold VX-6. The VX-6 will probably be a hair out of your price range and the Vortex is on the low end but has A TON of features for what it is. The SHV nightforce scopes are great as well., with your budget and power requirements.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

3-15 is all you need in a hunting scope. I have so many times needed the low magnification and 5x25 just doesn't turn down enough. The higher magnification is just heavier and more expensive and does not make you more accurate. 15x is way way plenty.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I have couple 10x 3rd Gen Springfield fixed power scopes and they are great.Im a fan of fixed powered scopes.


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am not a fixed power scope guy at all. I agree 15x is more than likely plenty but wouldn't mind going a little higher. A good, crisp, quality glass is most important and I don't mind spending money on my gear. I have already put money into the gun it would be a waste to not put quality optics on the gun. I generally like to put as much into the scope as I do the gun, right now I'm $1,500 in so I'm willing to spend an equal amount in the optics but not much more. I also don't want to pay big money just for a big house name, I only own leopolds but have shot many Zeiss scopes also, can't go wrong with those too but what about me opta? Any experience with these anyone? Father in law has one and looks to be a great scope, but I have only looked through that one. Everyone has heard of nightforce but I have zero experience with these. Any more advice from people who have owned any of these scopes?


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I own two Nightforce scopes and they are great.IMHO 30mm tube is where it's at and i think 50 mm objectives and larger are great for hunting i have a 5x25x56 30mm tube Schmidt and Bender and use it for deer,hogs and coyotes it works perfect,but all my scopes do the job just fine.Ziess,Leupold,Nightforce,Schmidt and Bender,IOR Valdada (another favorite of mine) & Springfield Armory all make great scopes hard to go wrong with any of these.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I've had a nxs NF on my 50 for a few years and has held up great. Yea S&B glass is better but they just dont have that "use it as a hammer to"rep like NF. As with most thing, it really depends on its use and what you want. Just do alot of online research


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

I have an older sendero (black barrel) in 7mag. I have a 6.5-20x50 Vari x III on it.

I kill about half a dozen deer each year and do 99% neck shots and this setup works great for me. No muzzle break though, unless medically necessary I don't see the point


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Take a look at a Kahles Helia KXi 3.5-10x50. Some of the best glass for your money. 
I believe Arron Roberts is a dealer as well


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

bludaze said:


> Take a look at a Kahles Helia KXi 3.5-10x50. Some of the best glass for your money.
> I believe Arron Roberts is a dealer as well


Forgot about Kahles they make some great scopes as well....IOR Valdada makes a nice one for the price range the OP is in.


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think I imeaning towards the left pole vx-6. The nightforce scope seems altitude complicated to be honest. I am looking at putting a CDS or a Kenton turret on it but I don't think I'll be shooting much past 300 to maybe 400 yards.


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow sorry, I hate auto correct. What I ment to say is that I am leaning towards the Leopold vx-6.


----------

